# New magizine



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

If anyone is interested. The Barnes and Noble at parks mall has the new AMAZONAS MAGAZINE in store. It is the best freshwater only magazine. You have to check it out.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

i have a barnes and noble here in plano. I will have to see if they have it. i've never heard of amazonas what is this magazine...


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

It was originally published in Germany but now it's in English. It is a magazine totally dedicated to freshwater fish keeping. I have a subscription and the first to issues were amazing. The newest issue is all about freshwater plants. The pictures and articles are great. The only down side is that it only comes out bi monthly. It is also available online. Just go to AMAZONAS. Com


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

site still under construstion


----------



## hariom (Sep 2, 2008)

The Amazonas is a great magazine...we at GSAS (greater seattle aquarium society) are lucky to have a few subscriptions coming in. I am the library chair for GSAS and the members so far are extremely excited to get access to such high quality stuff. their website is http://www.amazonasmagazine.com/. you can find them on facebook as well: https://www.facebook.com/AmazonasMagazine

they currently have 3 issues out in the market. The English version comes out from the publishers who also publish the CORAL, The Reef & Marine Aquarium Magazine as well.


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: New magazine*

I subscribed and am VERY glad I did.

First of all, this is a high quality magazine both in terms of materials, and the content. The ratio of ads to articles is quite refreshing after reading some other magazines. The digital version that comes free with a subscription is also nice.

But the best part, in my opinion, is that everything is related to freshwater plant/fishkeeping! I hate the fact that the other magazines I get are mostly geared towards the salty side of our hobby. (I'm sure their perspective is similar, but in reverse.)

If I'm able to make it to the next meeting, I'll bring the issues that I have.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

hariom thanks for the link, I should of thought of adding magazine after not being able to find it.. looks like a nice magazine...


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I bought the issue that is about freshwater shrimp. Very nice.


----------



## DerekFF (Nov 21, 2011)

Ive subscribed to itto also and its freakin awesome!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

